# Applying Cream Nail Polish



## sprite9034 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey ladies-

I have the WORST time applying cream polish- It always ends up looking streaky, so I keep adding coats to help smooth it out, so then it just looks like it's caked on my nails.

I've had problems with OPI, Julep, and Revlon polishes- The HE stuff is a little bit more forgiving, but I still have trouble.

Any tips?


----------



## lolaB (Jun 6, 2012)

Thin coats. Also, hovering your brush parallel to the nail so that it is barely touching the nail will prevent the brush from dragging around previous coats. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## sprite9034 (Jun 7, 2012)

It does, thanks! I'll give it a try the next time I apply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

Three thin coats, and imo, zoya is the best!


----------

